# The 'Montgomery' to Australia 1853



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi

I wonder if there's anyone who can help me with details of the 'Montgomery'.

I know, from other research, that she sailed from the UK to Australia in or about October 1853 and onboard was a family from Scotland called Rollo ... Alexander, Bertha/Bethia and their children James, Alexander, Elizabeth and Margery.

Anything will help (Thumb)

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Chiad Fhear
You possibly already have this 
There are records of a family “Rolls” (this may be a typo) which arrived in Port Phillip Bay Australia in October 1852 aboard the “Montgomery” having sailed from Greenock
Alex age 38 his wife age 38 (No name given just Mrs)
James aged 10, Alex aged 9, Elizabeth aged 6 Margery aged 2

Source: PROV, VPRS 7666, Inward Overseas Passenger Lists (British Ports) [Microfiche Copy of VPRS 947]
Ancestry.com. Victoria, Australia, Assisted and Unassisted Passenger Lists, 1839–1923 [database on-line]. Provo, UT, USA: Ancestry.com Operations Inc., 2009. 
Original data: 
• Victoria. Inward Overseas Passenger Lists (British Ports). Microfiche VPRS 7666, copy of VRPS 947. Public Record Office Victoria, North Melbourne, Victoria. 
• Victoria. Inward Overseas Passenger Lists (Foreign Ports). Microfiche VPRS 7667, copy of VRPS 947. Public Record Office Victoria, North Melbourne, Victoria. 
• Victoria. Inward Overseas Passenger Lists (New Zealand Ports). Microfiche VPRS 13439, copy of VRPS 947. Public Record Office Victoria, North Melbourne, Victoria. 
• Victoria. Register of Assisted Immigrants from the United Kingdom. Microfiche VPRS 14. Public Record Office Victoria, North Melbourne, Victoria.

Ray


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Cheers (yet again) Ray

I didn't have all the Manifest details. Much appreciated.

Is there info about the ship anywhere?

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi 
I haven't been able to find any details of the "Montgomery" on doubt someone on the forum will be able too,
Ray


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks Ray ... I'll keep a lookout for it.

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

**** COMPLETED *** The 'Montgomery' to Australia 1853*

Hi again Ray

I have been able to find this detail for the 'Montgomery' and the voyage to Australia thanks to a contributor in another avenue of research ...

Official number 23334

MONTGOMERY sailed Clyde June 19/20 1852 Captain A Chisholm in command. She was spoken to July 10 1852 in pos 14N 25W
Arrived Melbourne October 15 1852 Gilchrist & Co, agents.

Sailed Melbourne 21 Nov 1852
Arrived Sydney NSW 15 Dec 1852

Seems she was re-registered in Liverpool UK and later at Glasgow and then in Liverpool.
Although not yet found in Lloyds register after 1864 she appears in the Mercantile Navy List after this date and there were regular references to her in the shipping news of the Liverpool Mercury. That publication reported that whilst on a voyage Pensacola for Queenstown she was found abandoned and derelict on June 30th 1868 and was being towed to Savannah by the US steamer AMERICA, POR Baltimore.
She was last reported off Charleston on July 3rd.
Her last logbook was 1868

Thanks for trying anyway

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------

